# ABIT IP35Pro Error Code 7F



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok please tell me what is wrong here.. ive googled everywhere and there are diff things happening/experienced by ppl experiencing this issue..

I just sent my PC for services and as soon as i get it back this is what happens.. it makes me regret my decision... so basically on day 1 after doing clean install... everything works perfectly... then on day 2.. when i was in the middle of DOTA... my screen crashed/stutters and then goes blank...

I reset my system n it booted as normal but then out of sudden in 10 mins or so... It goes blank and the post code at the mobo shows 7F

i tried resetting CMOS but still it stucks at 7F, sometimes it goes back to FF but nothing showed up on the screen...

Please tell me what i can do and this is not a major damage.. .. anyway im sending my PC back to the shop for them to check coz its still under warranty.. but i still want to know what is the problem n how to fix it

EDIT: Abit IP35 Pro User Manual (Page 81 of 88) << this is what 7F means, tho i still dont understand

Some links:
Abit IP35 says 7F then FF but no video output - please help!

https://hardforum.com/threads/ip35-pro-hangs-at-7f-cmos-checksum-error.1228108/

IP35 Pro hangs at 7F / CMOS checksum error

Abit ip-35 wont post, 7F - Page 2

AB9Pro Error Code 7F (POST) - CMOS - Motherboards


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

7F is a text display error message when initializing. If theres no error the BIOS will switch to a full display image (Usually the brand logo) then continue to boot.
FF means the BIOS has fully initialized and is attempting to boot.

I would check all the power cables, HDD cables to ensure that they are properly connected. If it still fails to boot i would remove all unneeded components. 
Example - CPU, 1 Stick of RAM, System HDD, Keyboard/Mouse and GPU. Attempt to boot.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay thank u will give it a try soon


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay this is weird.. I sent the pc back to whre i serviced it.. The technician checks and he said he finally find the culprit... He said he changed the CMOS battery and evrythng is working again

Is that even possible? Usually i envounterd wrong time.. Or press F1 during BIOS when it comes to the battery... But this one is error 7F due to battery cmos? Is he making this up? What is ur opinion?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

A low charge CMOS battery can cause these issues. The 7F is not an error in itself but a message. 7F means that the BIOS has printed the error on screen for you. 
Example - CMOS Checksum Error
This Checksum error can be generated if there corruption to the CMOS usually the result of a low battery or the main power supply was suddenly switched off.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok cool i just hope he didnt make things up.. Thank you will report back once i get my hands on the pc


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay this is annoying i just got my pc back and now my windows wont load... Well idk what they did but i plan to delete everytng in the hardisk bfore doing clean installation

This is what im gonna fo frst:

1) run memtest for all my ram 8GB (4x2GB) simultaneously... If error found then ill run one by one

2) check the healthiness of the hardisk using WD diagnostic tools

3) if all goes well is it ok if i use the write zero in the application to erase everytng completely? So thag its like a new never used hardisk?

Please comments im so frustrated right now 😭😭


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Check all the connections inside the case. During transit something may of come loose, If it still fails to boot take it back and make them test it infront of you.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont want to take it back to them.. U knw this irresponsible shop at my place said to me... "We already checked your system, the next time u bring it back to us we will charge some fees"

Wth their service poor and caused my desktop suffer and this is what they said to me? Thus im not planning to send back to them ever!


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

So currently ive bern running more than 15hours memtest for all RAMs simultaneously and no error thus far... So im guess theyre all fine right?

I use WD diagnostic to check the healthiness of the hardisk and it passed short n long run ... So this is also good to go right??

Currently im write zero the hardisk to wipe it off clean and reformat after it is done.. The process takes longer than i thought :S


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Writing Zeros to the HDD can take a while. Usually a 1TB HDD can take about 5hrs depending on the drives speed. A standard format does not erase any data, it just removes the index used to look up files.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok but its scary.. Will it damage the HDD if the power out halfway?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

No it will be just like a normal write operation, However its not recommended to run a Zero-fill format too often has it can wear the drive down prematurely. 
Its recommended only to run it if the HDD has "Soft" bad sectors or you need to securely erase the HDD.


----------

